# What does autumn look like where you are?



## captain1030 (Nov 3, 2008)

Post pics of autumn in where you are !


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Source: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3038/2987048305_0ce50c11e9_s.jpg


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

MIAMI


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

^^^^ are you sure?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

a whole lot of this:























































and some of this:










and this:










and tons of that:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

FIDEL CASTRO said:


> ^^^^ are you sure?


Why are you asking? You live here. :bash:


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ a beautiful photo!


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

around 25C and sunny.
trees are still green here.i still wear my tshirts.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Monday, November 3....Sunny and 70 degrees in Atlanta.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1347995811/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/fermicat/1991314913/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/starsandrockets/2055287504/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/306630155/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/306629639/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/princetab/2223251171/
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/gscalado/302776809/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/fermicat/1991276185/
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2997337166/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/gt7348b/378398946/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gt7348b/378398905/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/kuzquiano/291069032/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Right outside my window (France) :


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

London


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Here is Zagreb in autumn. Photos by Payo & Tonycro:























































:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

autumn sucks, spring rocks


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Autumn! Best season of the year; only wish it was longer.
Hate summer.
Bring on the snow!


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes, Autumn is the best time of the year.


Chicago. Pix from Flickr.

Lincoln Park:



















Birchwood and Sheridan:










Chicago Botanic Garden:





































Foster Beach:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Those are some very amazing pics... wow!


----------



## SeyMan (Oct 25, 2008)

Some pics from Paris & its suburbs. Click on the thumbnails to enlarge. All pics have been taken by me.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Great thread, great pictures. I love those of London - they make me want to jump right into them.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Vienna, by the way:

On good days:


















































































On bad days:


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

some pics from saturday...


----------



## yuvaly1 (Sep 17, 2008)

i wanna be there


----------



## SeyMan (Oct 25, 2008)

The pictures taken in Greenwich, London are nice. But in general, Western Europe doesn't have the intense colours you can find in the more continental climates like North America and Northern Asia.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

SeyMan said:


> The pictures taken in Greenwich, London are nice. But in general, Western Europe doesn't have the intense colours you can find in the more continental climates like North America and Northern Asia.


I think the same rule applies to North America as Europe, the further north you go the generally more glorious autumn is.

Here's some Norway pics -


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Over here it's usually rain, rain, wind and rain, but today is quite a nice day actually. I'm sorry, but I don't have any pics.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Take some, then.


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

No, in North America it isn't a general rule that the further north you go the better the colors. Fall is known for being very beautiful throughout Virginia/North Carolina/Georgia/South Carolina/Tennessee and so on.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Seems to me that in recent years (for reasons unknown) autumn has become more colorful in Europe, as well. But still, I would love to go to New England in autumn one day.


----------



## SeyMan (Oct 25, 2008)

The most beautiful fall colors can be found in the continental climates which have warm summers, cold winters and a rapid transition between the 2 seasons. I think the latitude is not that important. North Carolina or the New York State have winters just as cold as in Norway, but warmer summers, that's why the colors there are magnificent. Canada is perhaps even better, but China and Russia as well as some Eastern European countries also get lovely colors.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

So more pics of Zagreb in autumn from Payo...





































:cheers:


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

WeimieLvr said:


> No, in North America it isn't a general rule that the further north you go the better the colors. Fall is known for being very beautiful throughout Virginia/North Carolina/Georgia/South Carolina/Tennessee and so on.


I was under the impression Autumn/ Fall was most associated with New England and tourists that generally head to that part of America specifically for Autumn.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

From here.



gappa said:


> *Autumn *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Falls in New England are overrated. They're nice, but I don't see why certain people drive just to see them.

Or maybe it's because Connecticut isn't north enough? :dunno:


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

i think its the trees and species

plus really good marketing


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

It looks like this, as well as this.

The only difference between when I took these photos and the past few days is that every leaf on every tree except for the evergreens turned red, or orange, or yellow... It was amazing. One of the most beautiful autumns in my lifetime.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Unfortunately I cannot take any pics for you guys cuz it's spring here. 

Autumn here is just a matter of different temperatures, as most of the trees don't lose their leafs in the winter (some do though).


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Here some trees loose their leaves because of drought at the end of winter (dry season) but not because of temperature. Don't think its worth posting. Not really exciting.


----------



## storms991 (Mar 28, 2006)

10ROT said:


> Falls in New England are overrated. They're nice, but I don't see why certain people drive just to see them.
> 
> Or maybe it's because Connecticut isn't north enough? :dunno:


There's a possibility it could look like this: 









or this


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

The colours can be neat, but I find autumn depressing.

Anyways, there is a retirement community about an hour drive away from where I live called Elliott Lake which is blessed with spectacular fall foliage. Here are some of my pics from a day trip about a month ago:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

I, personally, love the red color that Seattle gets - Ive got a few shots which r beautiful

anyhow - Tel Aviv gets lovely in autumn, with warm beautiful days and chilly, fresh nights. Around this time of year, the day max 
is about 24/23C and night min is about 14/13C.
That's what Hayarkon Park, Tel Aviv's largest urban park, looks like in November


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

we drove through some place in Oregon in the fall and the colours were amazing 

I don't the area but it was one of those roads/highways that you take to get from the 101 to the I5


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Fall in San Diego 








Is not as orange as those pics in London though..
































Colorful highway
























Some parts of the city still green.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Vrysxy said:


> Fall in San Diego



_Sous la cloche de cristal bleu
De mes lasses mélancolies
Mes vagues douleurs abolies
S'immobolisent peu à peu

Végétations de symboles
Nénuphars mornes des plaisirs
Palmes lentes de mes désirs
Mousses froides, lianes molles

Seul, un lys érige d'entre eux
Pâle et rigidement débile
Son ascension immobile
Sur les feuillages douloureux

Et dans les lueurs qu'il épanche
Comme une lune, peu à peu
Elève vers le cristal bleu
Sa mystique prière blanche_​


----------



## arac (Jul 13, 2008)

well, we`re in the middle of spring here in the southern hemisphere, but I`ll show you some photos of Montevideo in autumn (from flickr)


----------



## Dasz (Apr 3, 2008)

SeyMan said:


> The most beautiful fall colors can be found in the continental climates which have warm summers, cold winters and a rapid transition between the 2 seasons. I think the latitude is not that important. North Carolina or the New York State have winters just as cold as in Norway, but warmer summers, that's why the colors there are magnificent. Canada is perhaps even better, but China and Russia as well as some Eastern European countries also get lovely colors.


North Carolina is much warmer than Norway in winter! 
Just an example;

Avarage temperature in January;

Charlotte 5.4 ºC 
Raleigh 4.7 ºC 

Bergen 1.3 ºC
Oslo -4.0ºC


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

Dasz said:


> North Carolina is much warmer than Norway in winter!
> Just an example;
> 
> Avarage temperature in January;
> ...


Charlotte and Raleigh are down in the Piedmont region of North Carolina. For true cold, you have to go up in the mountains. The very coldest temperatures ever recorded in North Carolina are recorded at the peak of Mt. Mitchell, which is the tallest mountain the eastern United States. However, the largest city in the mountains of North Carolina is Asheville, where the average temperature in December and January is 3 C. However, the lowest recorded temperature ever in Asheville is -21 C. 

So, as you can see, while it may not get as cold as Norway, it still gets plenty cold.


----------



## Dasz (Apr 3, 2008)

^^^You're right North Carolina can be very cold in winter particulary in the mountains.
I've been there, a very nice state!


----------



## 3hrs (Jun 1, 2007)

Autumn in Corner Brook, Western Newfoundland









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2956507745/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2960538002/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1534949872/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iggyboo/2950775576/sizes/l/


----------



## Lonesome Traveler (Dec 20, 2008)

Some pictures are so gorgeous that hurt.
My humble pictures kids, don't steal them please. It's no my city, I just borrowed it for few months.

El Paso, TX


----------



## Borcan_2005 (Dec 21, 2008)

Autumn is a nice season

I like it

thanks


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Your cities look so pretty in autumn, in my city the autumn doesn't exist...


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Stockholm


----------

